# Stream 4K Remote



## sharonvillines (Feb 1, 2009)

As a long-time TIVO user, I am very surprised that they changed their perfect and iconic remote. The small one is too light and too small. It feels like a Chinese knockoff.

Stream is wonderful and compared to Roku has the expected better menus and navigation. But the physical feel of the remote is definitely not. The only thing I can do so far is adding weight so it doesn't flip around and fall on the floor when I push a button using one hand. It doesn't sit in my hand.

Is there any way to reprogram the normal remote to use with Stream?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I don’t see why an FLIRC reprogrammed with TiVo codes wouldn’t work. You’d also need a USB Y adapter to connect power and the dongle. Give it a try and let us know.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

As a user of a Chinese remote I don't agree. It's flimsy and sometimes it takes repeated pushing for it to work. And sometimes other buttons are engaged than the one pushed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I like it. It’s better than the remote that comes with most other streaming dongles.


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

It took a little while to get used to its size, but I think it fits in your hand well just like the original. For a while I still had my Roamio hooked up along side the TS4K. After using the small remote for a week the regular TiVo remote felt huge!


----------

